# renagade



## Lord Krixzus (Dec 25, 2011)

The sound of las rifles filled the cold night air. High pitched, piercing projectiles of light caused shards of rockrete rain down over my ancient power armour. This night will be over soon, and my quest complete. I am the only remaining member of my battle squad. The alien will not defeat me. More las fire passed over head along with the slilvery sparkle of shurikein rounds.
I peered over the edge of the embankment which was the only cover I had to protect me from the incoming barrage of fire from the group of eldar guardians protecting my quarry from me. "i will not fail" I whispered while looking down the scope of my ancient modified bolter. An elongated helm came into view, and with a sound which likened to the crack of thunder, the explosive bolted round tore through the eldars skull.
"yes!" I proclaimed the small triumph. One down, nine to go. A second look through the red tinted scope saw the chest of another eldar open up and the mortally wounded guardian screamed through my head with a silent but mentally loud cry!
"ha ha, the icon will be mine" I chuckled as I reduced the strong eldar guardian group to nothing but broken bodies and woeful souls. 
"haha, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! ELDAR SOULS FOR THE LORD OF CHANGE!" I triumphed and proclaimed victory as I arose from my shelter. I paced across the open road, and entered the ruined building. As I began to sling the deamon eye bolted over my shoulder movement caught my attention I'm th corner of my my. A wounded eldar crawled over the rubble strewn floor, blood pouring from its mouth, hand outstretched, reaching for a fallen weapon. 
"haha, and just what do you think your going to do with this, alien?" I placed my boot along the aliens spine and began to slowly crush my victim. The words passed through my head, in a delecate voice with no sound. " you must not take it human, it will consume you and bring doom to us all"
"Yes! That is my plan exactly" I shouted, almost in pleasure as I crushed the life from my prey..............


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is a short story, so it belongs in Original Works, not Homebrew Fluff. 

- Moved.


----------



## Lord Krixzus (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry, just read another story here,


----------

